# Please Critique My Nigerian Kids!



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

I would really appreciate it if you could critique my Nigerian doelings. All three are between 1 and 2 months old. I know they are still very young, but any suggestions would be appreciated. I hope I got decent photos of them. If not, just let me know and I can try to take better ones. Man are they squirmy! Thank you so very much. I am interested to hear what you all have to say..


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

LOL, very cute! I don't critique, I'm not qualified, :roll: I sold a doeling that DH wanted to keep...I thought she was a little "narrow"...but she filled out and straightened up as she grew and by the time she went to her new home I was a little bummed that I sold her.


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

I'm not really qualified to critique them either, but I just wanted to say they're very pretty girls!


----------



## Boondachs (May 11, 2012)

I'm not qualified either (far from it) but I really really like Skye!

Love all three!


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

*Thanks for the Compliments*

Thanks for the compliments on my girls! I think they're pretty cute myself I am keeping Skye and Marigold, but plan on selling Fawn later this year (although occasionally I wish I could keep her too). I am very happy with the kids born this year. I used a new buck last year to breed some of my does, and I am very pleased with his offspring (so far). I definitely plan on using him again this Fall. Skye is his daughter, as is Fawn. Marigold's father is very nice as well (I use a different buck on Marigolds dam). Yay for baby goats!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Not the greatest positions for a critique...I think they're cuties...only issues that I can see from the photos...that are noticeable... they do have steep rumps and seem a bit short bodied. I'd wait for them to grow up more, get them on some level ground, set up, shave them up if you can, and then you can really get a good look at them. It's unfair to critique them too much from these photos and the positions they're in...AND unclipped.


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Adding to what KW said, it looks like they are all very deep bodied.


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks so much!- KW Farms and VinceKFarm. I really appreciate it. I know that my kids are still very young to be critiqued. A lot can change in a few months. And I'm not the best at taking good pics of them set up But thanks for critiqueing them. I agree that all of my goats are very deep bodied (even the kids dams) and I have noticed that my girls seem to have steep rumps.. It's nice to have those points confirmed. I'm going to have to find a nice buck to complement their faults. Thanks again!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree with what's been said. The main thing I see are steep rumps, but their pretty kids overall


----------



## BiglerKnob (May 18, 2012)

They will definately appear longer-bodied when they are clipped.


----------

